# jack plate on 14 ft carolina skiff+



## nsbsmitty (Jun 16, 2012)

its either that or step up to a tunnel hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

no experience whatsoever...but easy to see who does [smiley=happy.gif]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1326305420


----------

